# what does running a bigger maf housing actually do



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

I know with c2 software they reccomend running a 4" maf housing. What does that actually accomplish. Does it make the car run more rich? Lean?


----------



## belgepunk (Oct 6, 2007)

a larger diameter prevents the maf from reading too much air coming in and retarding the boost.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (belgepunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *belgepunk* »_a larger diameter prevents the maf from reading too much air coming in and retarding the boost.

no.

A maf housing limits the amount of air that can be measured before the sensor goes static (not able to measure any more air). The larger the housing, the more air that can be measured. However, the larger the housing, the less accurate it is at lower rpms/flow range. Typically you'll find that 4inches is about the maximum size that our maf sensors are suitable to be paired with. The Maf housing size always needs to be matched to the software you're running, and the software manufacturer will normally give you the matched size.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: what does running a bigger maf housing actually do (VR64ANT)*

Basically the stock maf is not designed for the amount of airflow that youll have once you turbo your car. So the solution to that is to use the bigger than stock maf housing. The thing is you have to use software designed for that purpose, because they have compensated for the bigger maf housing as well as the bigger injectors. Going back to basics, if you were to use a bigger maf housing and everything else stock, the sensor would read less air coming in,in turn injecting less fuel.


----------

